# Goblin Valley and Surrounding Area



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, I finally put together some pics from my trip to Goblin Valley a couple of weeks ago. They're not as good as I'd hoped, but for those that haven't seen the area, they'll do.

I have to say that the $16.00/night camping fee is a little stiff ($2.00 off with Parks Pass), but the campground is great. It's as close as it gets to being able to camp in the actual Goblin Valley. There are showers and good toilets, drinking water, hookups, pits, and such. There's a lot of good hiking right by the camp, as well.

Here's the area we camped in (spot # 11):

[attachment=14:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1874.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

[attachment=13:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1743.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

Morning shot:

[attachment=9:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1873.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

From above (about a 5-10 minute hike):

[attachment=12:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1875.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

Overlooking the area with the San Rafael Swell in the background:

[attachment=11:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1876.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

When you get into the lighter colored dirt (on top of the red), there are little geodes everywhere you step. This is a common sight:

[attachment=10:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1887.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

In the Valley of the Goblins:

[attachment=8:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1864.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

[attachment=7:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1849.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

The Wizard (Or the Goblin King, or whatever you know it by...His hands point toward the parking lot if you get lost):

[attachment=5:9d4i4dfh]wizard.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

Ascending toward the back rim:

[attachment=6:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1834.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

The Wizard stands watch over the hoodoos:

[attachment=0:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1798.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

Deep gouges:

[attachment=4:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1783.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

Looking over toward the back side, it's hard to believe that an area with such dramatic formations could level out into nothing like this:

[attachment=3:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1781.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

More of the back side:

[attachment=2:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1786.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

Last time we visit, my son was in the womb and Sonia (wife) never made it up to the top. It was a proud moment once all three of us were standing on top and we could see for miles and miles. Great place to visit. Best shoulder ride my boy ever had.

On our way out of the valley, I had to take a quick drive into Wildhorse Canyon and then into the Swell to show my wife the incredible scenery within. My buddies and I used to camp in the Swell every year and visit the Goblins once someone was capable of driving again. :mrgreen:

Here's Wildhorse Butte:

[attachment=1:9d4i4dfh]IMGP1898.jpg[/attachment:9d4i4dfh]

Looks like I'm at my max for attachments on this post. I'll add the other shots below.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here are the shots of the San Rafael Swell. We went in a bit further, but the front rim is the most dramatic landscape, so that's what these pics are:

[attachment=2:236x4lgq]IMGP1931.jpg[/attachment:236x4lgq]

[attachment=1:236x4lgq]IMGP1928.jpg[/attachment:236x4lgq]

[attachment=0:236x4lgq]IMGP1918.jpg[/attachment:236x4lgq]

We took so many more pics, but the sun really got in the way for most of our Goblin Valley shots and only stopped to take a few of the Swell.

Happy Hiking, Humans.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's awsome loah. I've always wanted to take a trip down there.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We planned on taking a wheeler trip to the swell will have to stop by and say hi to the wizzard for you!


----------

